# NYC Gathering Auction Continuation?



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

NYC Froggers,

I must admit that I was both rather amused and rather pleased by the auction event at our last NYC Froggers gathering. (Thank you Damian for the kick-in-the-seat-of-the-pants.) More than one of us have placed items, usually plant cuttings, on a take it - it's free table. Should we re-direct these donations into a monthly auction? Personally, I'm willing donate a culture of 24 adult Spanish Orange Isopods to the auction each month if we can make this happen. 

Please let us all know your thoughts on this. I'll modify the next meeting's announcement (which I hope to post some time tomorrow) if enough of you think this is the way to go.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm down! I thought the auction was a great way to raise some money for a cause. And we all got some great deals too!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

we need ppl to donate things, anything and everything is welcomed! tads, frogs, plants, wood, background materials anything that will aid in the frog hobby, even bugs.


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

I could throw in a tad and a few cuttings. I have two williamsi eggs that are about to hatch. If they hatch in time I'd throw one of the babies up too!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Christian,
Anyone else care to donate. Any items are welcomed


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

I may have something to donate, let me see what I got


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I can't make Friday nights, but if the meet ever happens on a Saturday night, I'll donate some plant cuttings.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I can donate my body to science. Any takers?


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

eos said:


> I can donate my body to science. Any takers?


We'd probably get more for your frog tattoo, if you're willing to part with it.


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm putting together a mystery box for auction


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Dart guy 16 said:


> I'm putting together a mystery box for auction


Love your idea. Will this be anything like the "Box-of-Crap" occasionally offered by Woot.com? If so, I'll open the bidding at $10. 

Thanks...


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

It's going to be a box of what I can find, maybe a box full of wandering Jew or maybe a Box of good stuff who knows


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

We can get a kidney from Riko and auction it off in the box


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

Julio said:


> We can get a kidney from Riko and auction it off in the box


I have a cryopak I can spare


----------

